# Sneakers for my R34



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just want to show you my collection of wheels. As these photos can testify, I am truly a Rays Wheels fan!:chuckle: 

Which do you like the best?















































M


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

You should have a Poll added to this thread then you will know for sure!

I would have the bronze TE37's as i think the colour combination of White & Bronze works very well.

Spoilt for choice you lucky man


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Instead of having one favourite just alternate and change your wheels weekly  lol


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Look @ my avatar and you´ll see my choice:smokin: 

bronze TE37´s all the way:chuckle:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

you lucky sod..... Te37 I think too is best suited to R34....


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

TE37


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

get another set and you can have a different set for each week of the month


----------



## Zoidman (Dec 3, 2005)

Are the spokes on the Nismos wider than the TE37s? Looks like it in the pictures, i thought the Nismos were TE37s.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Vital stats:

On car:
Ce28Ns 19"X10.5" +22 in Custom titanium gunmetal colour

Left:
Te37 19"X9.5" +12 in Bronze

Far left:
Nismo LMGT4 Limited 05Version 18"X9.5" +12 in gunmetal and imitation centre lock nut

I want to keep them all!:thumbsup: 

M


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Zoidman said:


> Are the spokes on the Nismos wider than the TE37s? Looks like it in the pictures, i thought the Nismos were TE37s.


They look alike but the LM GT4's are 5 spoke while the TE37's are 6.

Nice wheels dude, don't be too greedy, leave some for us :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Zoidman (Dec 3, 2005)

Hugo said:


> They look alike but the LM GT4's are 5 spoke while the TE37's are 6.


I must be going blind, how did I not notice that? :nervous: 
How do the Nismos look without the center cap?


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

TE37's


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

CE28's for me mate. Did they come from rays already in the special colours?


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

TE37 anyday


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

I would advise you to keep the TE37's and to sell me the CE28N's .


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I`d have any of those wheels if I could afford them, probably swaying towards the set on the car (CE28N`s?!) as my favourites though


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

1st TE37s are gorgeous
2nd LMGT4 but without the center caps
3rd CE28s are lovely wheels but suit R32s better.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

CE28N's all the way especially with the Gunmetal finish


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Nismo LM GT4:thumbsup: 


Terje.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TE37s in bronze but i would say that lol


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i like the nismo lm gt 4 most... the are gorgeous!!!!!

can you share some more pics of your car?

thanks

andres


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

AH, what the hell, just put a different wheel on each corner and have the best of both/all worlds :chuckle:


Seriously,
1st ce28
2nd LMGT4
3rd te37


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

19" deep dish bbs lms would look the best i think too many gtrs with TE37s and CE28s


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

CE28s for me! :bowdown1:


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you for all your input. I personally like the LMGT4 the most as they are a limited edition. Tyres will be fitted to LMGT4 and placed on car this weekend. I will post photos. I will then swap the existing tyres from the CE28 to TE37. I am putting the CE28 for sale. Any takers?? Asking price $3400 AUD for rims only, excluding delivery.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I would advise you to keep the TE37s and respray them in matt or shiny black. Bronze wheels on GTRs look professional and class sporty. . . just not my first choice as I love the white on white, black white contrast JDM style more. . .

Ask your self what kind of sports design you want to let your car express.


----------



## justntime (Feb 11, 2008)

tangomatt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want to show you my collection of wheels. As these photos can testify, I am truly a Rays Wheels fan!:chuckle:
> 
> ...


Hey Bud, I wish I had the same issue. Congrats owning sm of hotest wheels eva produced. U cannot go wrong here anyway u go...:bowdown1:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

ce 28s but i'm bias:chuckle:


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

One must agree that wheel selection certainly plays an important role in determining the overall look of the car. I think the CE28N conveys a more classic look, much like the cross spokes on a set of BBS LM. The TE37 is defintely JDM all the way. The LMGT4 is pure Nismo style and gives a sporty feel. I think I will be greedy :chuckle: and keep them all! 
I will fit tyres on the other wheels and post pictures of each of the three sets on the car later. I am really going to go broke this time.

Another set of wheels I really want is BBS LM 19"X10", in shadow chrome. 

Note: the LMGT4 is described in Japlish as a 'super rare beauty item'. I purchased them through Yahoo Japan and bidding for them was fierce. Only 200 sets were made by Rays in 2005 when Nismo won the Japanese GT series.

M


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

ce28 ftw


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

There only is one choise...... TE37's all the way...


----------



## KHANZ (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd prefer the ones which you already have fitted on or 

on second choice the nismo alloys for me


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

ce28 !!!


----------

